# DW meet



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

I think we should do a meet for the whole of DW some where in the middle? Has this ever been done before? Maybe it's about time the mods set up something or would I be the only one to turn up lol

what do we all think !


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

There is a thread someweher discussing this a DW national meet.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Couldnt find the threadd


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah they are discussing venues etc and areas to do it. Would be more like a car show with lots of places to buy and practice with stuff i believe. Sounded really good


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Staffordshire is the best place to house a meet :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

bakersgal said:


> Couldnt find the threadd


click the link in my sig.


----------

